
Google Will Ban Ads on Sites Publishing “Debunked” Coronavirus Theories - URfejk
https://www.zerohedge.com/political/google-will-ban-ads-sites-publishing-debunked-coronavirus-theories
======
IXxXI
Good on them for promoting ad market decentralization.

